# Transfer plugins in firefox



## adi007 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have downloaded and installed various useful FF plugins...
Now i'm planning to reinstall windows....
I don't want to download all the plugins again...
so any way to transfer the plugins...
and is there any way to transfer it to my linux firefox...?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

^backup ~/.mozilla directory of ur distro.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 16, 2008)

^^Currently I'm in XP....


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2008)

no replies..


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 17, 2008)

mozilla backup for windows


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2008)

i need to transfer my plugins from windows to linux..
how to do that..?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 17, 2008)

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2109


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanku....
will try it and will post the results soon...
Thanku again


----------

